# New to mice and would LOVE to learn more!



## lander (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone! My name is Julia. I'm a sophomore in high school from Seattle, WA.

I've recently acquired 2 pet mice from Petco. Yes, I do realize people on here are showing and breeding mice. I'm sure all of you have a huge no-no against major pet stores. I've been showing dogs for about 4 years, so I know where you're all coming from. I'm not here to fight about it, whats in the past is in the past. I want more information on mice.

I love the satin and rex mice. I was curious about if there are any shows for mice in the Northwest? What about breeders up here? If not, whats the rule for shipping them? Do the airlines allow it?

Thanks so much!

-Julia


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

All kinds of mice and mouse people are welcome at FMB  Hope you enjoy the forums


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin! One of my friends is going to be working out in Washington this summer, its a beautiful place. All of my mice I got from petco (did try to aquire elsewise, but that didn't work :roll: ), what varieties did you get? Do you own any other mice?


----------



## lander (Feb 17, 2012)

Good question! Uhm, they're just plain fancy mice from what I know. I just own the two. I really want some piebald colored ones. They only had solid color at the time, though.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The Seattle area is so lovely!

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will get connected with someone who can help you get the mousies of your dreams.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I think a lot of us started with petco mice. I'm one of them.
Sounds like you've met a few of the trickier to deal with people in your original fancy.
Most of us here are friendly enough anyway. <3


----------



## lander (Feb 17, 2012)

Dog people are *all* of the scary if you mention a pet store. Seems a lot more chill with mice though, thank goodness.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I bred birds a long time before mice. They were the same way. Mouse people are awesome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mice people here are a lot more chill about pet shops, though some other forums can get pretty nasty on the subject. Shipping mice is extremely expensive, but can be worth it if you're bringing in a variety that's quite rare and you're breeding. You mentioned you're in the Pac NW, and I'm fairly certain I've heard other folks say they're from WA, but I honestly don't remember who it was. There are tons of shows in CA, but I don't know of any in the Pac NW.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi and Welcome! I'm from southern CA, but I know a couple breeders here who are in the WA area... I can PM you their names, and hopefully you can find what you're looking for! And yes, my mice are from Petco too! If you post pics of your mice, we can probably help tell you what colors they are.


----------

